

Working Hoverboard Revealed By French Artist - keltecp11
http://newslite.tv/2010/05/31/working-hoverboard-revealed-by-1.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+newslite+(news%3Alite.tv)

======
petercooper
Magnets? Who knew they could make things float? I thought they were just for
sticking messages to the fridge. It seems the next step is to make all roads
and sidewalks out of magnets and we'd be there - what an age we live in!

------
bombs
It can't support the weight of a person and can't move from its base. Almost
there!

